# Are these brain zaps?



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my Effexor dosage upped a few months ago but started taking my new dose around last week because my dumb ass decided not to ask my caregivers when I was supposed to start taking them, so I continued on my regular one until the pills ran out. I can't remember the original dose right now but I'm on 325 225 mg. I'm still waiting for my system to get used to the new dosage. Over the last week, I've noticed that I will have brief "spastic" episodes that I'm still quite not sure how to describe, but I'll give it my best shot. I've noticed that some of the members here tend to get brain zaps due to the medication that they take and I'd like to see if what I'm having would be considered that.

Though brain zap symptoms generally have feelings of getting shocked in the head, it's kind of the opposite for me. To me, it feels more like a violent shiver like when you're very cold. Sometimes it feels a little like my brain is being tickled with a feather. As a result, my body as well as my head begins to shake violently. The head movement looks like you're shaking your head quickly, while the bodily movement consists of shuddering, once again as if it is cold. But this has happened in both cold, warm, and average room temperatures so I don't believe that it's a result of the heat or cold.

Considering the change of dosage, I believe that this is a side effect of the change but I have no idea if Effexor has brain zaps as a side effect. Has anyone gone through something similar?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yeah. I never experienced zaps on increasing dosage, but always if I missed a daily dose. Always. The zaps would be minimal and progress for a day or two if I continued to miss my effexor.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought zaps were a very weird way of explaining what I felt with increase of effexor and withdrawls. I agree more with your description of the "zaps"/


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, Venlafaxine is renowned for this effect. I experienced it If I missed a dose, I learned pretty quickly not to forget 

You're maybe close to your tolerance level -- I'd ride it out for a few days to see if you adjust and then if it's too uncomfortable go back to your doctor to come up with a plan as to how to proceed.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you guys for the responses. I also made an edit to the original post; apparently I'm just on 225 mg.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

I know what do you mean clearly sometimes if i forget to take my medicine i feel with this 
It's like your brain getting shocked or something pressing your brain i think it's just will stay for few days ..not a big deal


----------

